# Japanese Trap-Door Snail?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered 4 of these guys off of Live Aquaria earlier today, and was wondering how they'd fair in my 20gal with 2 Bolivian Rams and less than a dozen guppies (I do daily water-changes, and they guppies will be moved very soon)?

Would my rams attempt to eat them? I don't see how they could, but, it's worth asking just in case. I have somewhere else I could put them, but I'd prefer to have them in my 20. 

I also ordered 5 Oto's (Otocinclus), which will be going in there once the guppies are removed. How will they do with my BR's and snails? I know loaches like clowns, for example, will eat snails. Will my Oto's do that too?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man, I guess it doesn't matter -- all 4 snails arrived dead. :C 

Stupid FedEx... my package was supposed to arrive on Tuesday, but it came yesterday instead, because of a delay. The bagged water my fish were in was ice cold. Luckily though, most were okay.


----------

